
This dwarf planet may contain more freshwater than Earth - prateekj
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-57617616-76/this-dwarf-planet-may-contain-more-freshwater-than-earth/
======
tomato_sausage
Widely suspected since at least 2005: [http://www.space.com/1526-largest-
asteroid-fresh-water-earth...](http://www.space.com/1526-largest-asteroid-
fresh-water-earth.html)

~~~
prateekj
... and yet, 9 years later, it's still news!

------
JoeAltmaier
Why is the 'dirty water' considered to be 'fresh'? Is there any estimate of
the salt content available?

